# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  О продление акции «Рекордные условия»

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Информируем Вас о том, что акция Рекордные условия для физических лиц от byfly продлена до 31.05.2014.
	Все новые абоненты byfly, физические лица, подключающиеся  к тарифным планам нелимитируемого доступа линейки Рекорд, а также все существующие абоненты, переключающиеся на эти тарифные планы   до 31.05.2014, получают возможность пользоваться  услугами со скидкой до конца 2014 года:
	- Рекорд 5 цена со скидкой 125 тыс. бел. руб.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

